# Mini DVD-RW im PC nicht abspielen?



## alexgo (9. Juni 2008)

Moin,

wir haben in der Schule ein paar Videoclips gedreht, welche ich heute zusammenschneiden wollte. Wir hatten einen Digitalen Camcorder (Marke und Modell weiß ich nicht mehr genau) welcher das Videomaterial auf so eine kleine mini-DVD-RW speichert. Hab die DVD jetzt hier liegen, dochwenn ich sie einlege, erscheint im Arbeitsplatz nix (bzw. ich kriege ne Meldung, dass das Laufwerk leer ist, wenn ich es anklicke). Hab es auch schon mit 2 anderen, aktuelleren Laufwerken versucht, hier auch Fehlanzeige.

Gibts da irgendnen Trick?


----------



## Geckolaender (9. Juni 2008)

alexgo am 09.06.2008 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> wir haben in der Schule ein paar Videoclips gedreht, welche ich heute zusammenschneiden wollte. Wir hatten einen Digitalen Camcorder (Marke und Modell weiß ich nicht mehr genau) welcher das Videomaterial auf so eine kleine mini-DVD-RW speichert. Hab die DVD jetzt hier liegen, dochwenn ich sie einlege, erscheint im Arbeitsplatz nix (bzw. ich kriege ne Meldung, dass das Laufwerk leer ist, wenn ich es anklicke). Hab es auch schon mit 2 anderen, aktuelleren Laufwerken versucht, hier auch Fehlanzeige.
> 
> Gibts da irgendnen Trick?



Es kann sein, dass du die Rohlinge im Camcorder "fixieren" musst, um sie mit anderen Geräten (DVD-Player, DVD-Laufwerk) lesen zu können. 
So ist es zumindest bei meinem DVD-Recorder. 
(Der Camcorder müsste irgendwo eine Menüoption haben mit denen du die Rohlinge fixieren bzw. beenden kannst.)


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2008)

Geckolaender am 09.06.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> alexgo am 09.06.2008 15:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo, könnte auch "finalisieren" heißen. die DVD ist ja vermutlich auch quasi ne art "multisession", damit man laufende aufnehmen, stoppen, aufnehmen, stoppen kann. 

und soll die DVD denn überhaupt am PC nutzbar sein? möglicherweise ist die in einem speziellen format nur für die player/camcorder des herstellers?


----------



## der-jo (9. Juni 2008)

Herbboy am 09.06.2008 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> und soll die DVD denn überhaupt am PC nutzbar sein? möglicherweise ist die in einem speziellen format nur für die player/camcorder des herstellers?



das einfachste ist dann, den camcorder per Firewire anzuschließen, denn er kann sein eigenes Medium auf jeden Fall lesen.


----------



## alexgo (9. Juni 2008)

Das mit dem Finalisieren klingt sehr logisch, ich werds morgen mal probieren! Danke schonmal, wenns nicht klappt, meld ich mich hier nochmal...

Gruß
Alex


----------



## vinc (9. Juni 2008)

alexgo am 09.06.2008 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Finalisieren klingt sehr logisch, ich werds morgen mal probieren! Danke schonmal, wenns nicht klappt, meld ich mich hier nochmal...
> 
> Gruß
> Alex



Kann sein dass ich falsch liegt, aber oft werden bei Camcorder die Daten auf RAW Rohlingen gespeichert. Evtl kann dein Laufwerk keine RAW Rohlinge einlesen.


----------

